# Gemmy 2009



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

Please post all info re new Gemmy props here.

I did a search and could not locate a 2009 Gemmy thread.

It looks like Gemmy's new headliner is gonna be Michael Myers. Looks pretty good...

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/gm-michael-myers/

It looks like the movements are going to be somewhat similar to the Jason Vorhees.

The reason I like a Gemmy thread is because I believe it is the best bang for your buck. Yeah they are not of the best quality, but unless you can afford them real high priced items, we have Gemmy to look forward to.

By the way, their website is still not complete for the new upcoming season.


----------



## Vancouver (Sep 12, 2008)

This is a close up photo by a member in another forum (he is a Spirit store owner)...

http://www.halloweenforum.com/attac...248351300-gemmy-2009-licensed-figure-mike.jpg

Not bad eh?


----------

